# Fish Oil and Vitamin D?



## Melissa_Z

I've read numerous amounts of times that this has helped with DR or that people are taking this in aid to recovery. I just want to make sure because my psychiatrist wants me to take both Fish Oil and Vitamin D everyday. Any luck, in general, for anybody taking any or both of these supplements? I'm also a little concerned about the whole mercury thing when it comes to the fish oil.. will these be of any help to me?

Thank You


----------



## HatingDP

When buying quality fish oil there is no reason for you to worry about mercury









I have no experiences if this will help, but after reading this forum today, I just had my first dose of fish oil omega-3 and we'll see how it turns out









Any placebo whatsoever that can help me is good.

Good luck :- )


----------



## insaticiable

Melissa_Z said:


> I've read numerous amounts of times that this has helped with DR or that people are taking this in aid to recovery. I just want to make sure because my psychiatrist wants me to take both Fish Oil and Vitamin D everyday. Any luck, in general, for anybody taking any or both of these supplements? I'm also a little concerned about the whole mercury thing when it comes to the fish oil.. will these be of any help to me?
> 
> Thank You


Make sure you get a good and reliable brand like Nature's Made. I'm not sure if these will take away or cure your DR, but it doesn't hurt to try, right?


----------



## curlyradar

insaticiable said:


> Make sure you get a good and reliable brand like Nature's Made. I'm not sure if these will take away or cure your DR, but it doesn't hurt to try, right?


i've been taking a multivitamin aimed at energy (tons of b vitamins) and fish oil for a little over a month and it has helped me quite a bit. the multivitamin is one a day and the fish oil is nature's made. but yeah i definitely think it's worth your while. when you buy fish oil make sure it says that it's been purified and you won't have to worry about mercury. also, i use one that's triple strength that way i only have to take it once a day. one helpful hint that's worked for me is keeping the fish oil in the freezer and taking it before bed after i eat. this way you avoid any fish burps. i haven't had that problem at all. that's what i got, hope it helps. and remember, supplements are like anti depressants, it's gonna take a couple weeks for them to work.


----------



## Onibla

I started taking fish oil every day, been at it for about 2 weeks now. Noticed a fair few improvements (might be down to my steadily recovering mindset anyhooo), I'm much easier to distract, things appear to be clearer than ever before, the amount of time I've spent thinking about DP/DR has dropped noticably. I don't know if this is due to the fishoil or from some mental exercise I've done. All I know is I'm not going to stop taking it now xD


----------



## Kitr

Did anyone get anxiety from fish oil? I heard some stories and i'm afraid of taking it.


----------



## Kitr

bump


----------



## fer00000

In my case both omega 3 and vitamin d are the main help. I really suggest these sumplements.


----------



## ValleyGirl

Vitamin D3 has saved my life. I have had severe depression, both before dp and during and even on antidepressants, vitamins d and b12 are the only things that lifted it. I used to get Seasonal Affective Disorder so badly that I literally just stopped getting out of bed all together. I would wake up and be sad that I was even awake. I literally had no energy, not even to walk to the bathroom. I'd get out of bed, go out into the kitchen, look around, and feel so overwhelmed by living that I'd just go back to bed. I had been on Prozac and it wasn't even touching it. I went to the doctor for a dose increase and she decided to test my levels and it came back that I was severely deficient in both vitamin D and vitamin b. So she put me on 50,000 iu a week of D and weekly b12 shots and the depression lifted within a month. With dp, I have been suicidal most of the time that I've had it. Taking Sub b complex and D3 have COMPLETELY lifted the depression and anxiety. I very very rarely feel anxious or have a panic attack. It's awesome.


----------



## aviona

I've been on 1000-2000 mg of fish oil/day for over a year now and honestly don't think it's helping DP/DR symptoms. I keep taking it, though because I know it's good for my heart/skin/nails, etc.


----------



## kaitlyn_b

Fish oil significantly helped with my depression and energy levels. My pdoc told me to take the liquid kind. The specific brand is called Carlson laboratories. This along with sublingual b12 and liquid D helped tremendously


----------

